# EVSE UPGRADE $287. Do it yourself.



## brett701 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a new 2013 nissan electric leaf. I have the quick charge option, but the car comes with a basic 110-120v trickle charger. Apparently this can be upgraded at EVSEupgrade website for $287. 

Does anyone know if their is a tutorial to do this on your own? Does anyone know how challenging this is? Thank you for your help.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Watch out for anything that might void the warranty.


----------



## brett701 (Sep 7, 2013)

dragonsgate said:


> Watch out for anything that might void the warranty.


I would figure they all would void the warranty.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Go ask over here: 

http://www.mynissanleaf.com

Good to hear another Leaf joins the ranks.  Been driving mine for over 2 years now.


----------



## brett701 (Sep 7, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> Go ask over here:
> 
> http://www.mynissanleaf.com
> 
> Good to hear another Leaf joins the ranks.  Been driving mine for over 2 years now.


I have tried. I don't like it there. They are very irritable and against individual innovation and push you to go to evseupgrade through the dude named ingineer. It's very weird.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Those of us that know about the upgrades and hacks for the Leaf know that most of those folks are quite knowledgeable and come from the Leaf Forums. I think what they are not liking is junk hacks that will ruin a good product. When dealing with quality like you find in the leaf you should not play around. You really do need to know your stuff. As to if there is an upgrade to the Nissan one? I believe the ONLY person doing it is ingineer. If you want to get in on the action then you need to figure out a better way and cheaper way to do the same thing. You up to that? 

You only want a kit. Your not proposing innovation with this. There are plenty of other folks who do build EVSE's and ones you can get and put together yourself. They are not the hacked Nissan ones. They are wall mount units. If you need a take along EVSE then you could look at SPX and their portable unit that is a 240 unit. I have never had nor needed in the past two years to take my portable EVSE 240 unit for charging needs. I'd stick with the wall mount and if you really need a take along you can send in your Nissan one to get converted properly. It is business. It is not PERSONAL.


----------



## brett701 (Sep 7, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> Those of us that know about the upgrades and hacks for the Leaf know that most of those folks are quite knowledgeable and come from the Leaf Forums. I think what they are not liking is junk hacks that will ruin a good product. When dealing with quality like you find in the leaf you should not play around. You really do need to know your stuff. As to if there is an upgrade to the Nissan one? I believe the ONLY person doing it is ingineer. If you want to get in on the action then you need to figure out a better way and cheaper way to do the same thing. You up to that?
> 
> You only want a kit. Your not proposing innovation with this. There are plenty of other folks who do build EVSE's and ones you can get and put together yourself. They are not the hacked Nissan ones. They are wall mount units. If you need a take along EVSE then you could look at SPX and their portable unit that is a 240 unit. I have never had nor needed in the past two years to take my portable EVSE 240 unit for charging needs. I'd stick with the wall mount and if you really need a take along you can send in your Nissan one to get converted properly. It is business. It is not PERSONAL.


It's business for everyone on the mynissanleaf forum? I didnt think so. This is really driving me a bit. He has a monopoly over hte business and has boys backing him up. I just want to learn and test it out without spending money. I do this with everything. My phone, my laptop, led lights, whatever. I just want to know if there is a possible way to do this and if anyone is successful(other than the great ingineer) and how they have done it. It can't be business for everyone on these forums. It's business for less than 1% of the people on these forums. 

Afterall this is the DO IT YOURSELF ELECTRIC CAR FORUM where people assist one another.


----------



## dave-H (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi.

There is a DIY in "indestructible's" that shows you how to do it for about $30. Just search "indestructible's" and then in "indestructible's" search"EVSE"


----------



## dave-H (Feb 26, 2014)

There is a DIY in "indestructible's" that shows you how to do it for about $30. Just search "indestructible's" and then in "indestructible's" search"EVSE"


----------

